# Wa Handle Plans/Template



## Gareth1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I love my recently bought CCK 1103 and 1302 but I think I would love them even more with nicer handles! Does anyone know of where I might find some plans or templates that I could give to a highly skilled wood worker so that they could produce something for me that I could replace my stock CCK wa handles with?

I don't really mind the stock handles that much. I have sanded mine and applied numerous coats of a beeswax coconut oil concoction and the wood on them looks really nice - in a rustic sort of way that suits the knife - and I find them quite comfortable. I do find the handles a little short at times. I choke up quite a bit on the knife with my pinch grip, often employing the peace sign, but I have an extremely large and broad hand and I sometimes feel the back of my hand meeting the end of the handle. No big deal. 

So what's my problem? The bolster! I don't mind that the knife is roughly finished, that the tang sticks out of the roughly finished wood handle, etc. All that can be dealt with and rough finish works with the practical kind of no thrills aesthetic of a working chinese knife IMHO. But that crimped bolster just needlessly cheapens the knife to my eye.

So does anyone know of any plans I could give to a skilled buddy so he could turn something out? My need are pretty simple. Even if I could just get something like the CCK handle, but a little longer, and without that hideous bolster(!) I would be very happy! I know I could send the knives to some fine craftsperson here and they could fashion something incredible but my needs are simple and my budget is (more to the point) small. Not really worth investing too much money into a custom handle on a CCK to me as I figure you could just take that same money and get a knife with better steel and a better handle - Suien, Moritaka with #2 steel, sugimoto 4030, Fanatic. Fortunately, I don't really feel like I need any more than a CCK right now, but I sure would like to get a little nicer handle without that bolster.

Any suggestions most gratefully received!
Gareth


----------



## Burl Source (May 3, 2016)

Here is a link to a thread where one of the forum members shows how he constructs his handles.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19259-WIP-How-I-Make-a-Wa-Handle


----------



## Matus (May 3, 2016)

Burl Source said:


> Here is a link to a thread where one of the forum members shows how he constructs his handles.
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19259-WIP-How-I-Make-a-Wa-Handle



That is about as detailed and explanatory as it gets. I searched for the same information and that is the best you will find.


----------



## Gareth1 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

